# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N5

## ivy

Դիմակը կբացվի հինգ օրից՝ *հունիսի 16-ին*: Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է, սակայն հեղինակը նույնպես կարող է մասնակցել քննարկումներին:

Հիշեցնեմ, որ դեռևս երկու չբացված դիմակ ունենք.
Դիմակ N3
Դիմակ N4


*Ամեն ինչը շատ Համոն*

Յոթը սարից, յոթը անտառից, յոթը գետից, յոթը դաշտից, յոթը ծովից, յոթը անապատից ու յոթը քաղաքից այս կողմում՝ մի կարմիր-կանաչ մարգագետնում կուչ էր եկել փոքրիկ գյուղը: Այս գյուղում յոթ տուն կար՝ փոքրիկ ու սիրուն, կարմիր կտուրներով, փայտաշեն տնակներ: Տնակներից ամեն մեկում ապրում էր մի ընտանիք, ամեն ընտանիքում՝ յոթ երեխա: Ու միայն տներից մեկում էր, որ երեխա չկար, իսկ Սարոն ու Անահիտը՝ տանտերն ու նրա տիկինը, երազում էին երեխա ունենալ: Այս խաղաղ գյուղում անցնում էին օրերն ու ամիսները, ամիսներն ու տարիները, իսկ Սարոն ու Անահիտը դեռ երազում էին, որ իրենց տանն էլ երեխայի խաղ ու խինդ լինի: 

Այսպես անցավ  յոթը երկար ու ձիգ տարի, ու մի երջանիկ օր այս տանն էլ երեխա ծնվեց, մի շիկահեր ու կապտաչյա հրաշք տղա: Համոյի ծիծաղը բռնեց ամբողջ գյուղը, ու բոլորը շտապեցին Սարոյին ու Անահիտին շնորհավորելու՝ իրենց առաջնեկի ծննդյան առթիվ: Սեղան նստեցին ու յոթը օր, յոթը գիշեր խնջույք արեցին, երգեցին ու պարեցին, կերան ու խմեցին, ուրախ խաղով ու խինդով նշեցին մեր Համոյի ծնունդը:

Սարոյենց տանը վերջապես ուրախ էր. մարդ ու կին ամբողջ օրը աշխատում էին ու պահում իրենց փոքրիկ Համոյին: Եթե գյուղում ուրիշ երեխաներ օրական մեկ կոնֆետ էին ուտում, Համոն յոթն էր ուտում, ուրիշ երեխաների համար մեկ զույգ կոշիկ էին առնում, Համոյի համար յոթն էին առնում, ու էսպես ամեն ինչը Համոյի համար ավելի շատ էր լինում, քան գյուղի մյուս փոքրիկների համար: Բայց Սարոն ու Անահիտը շարունակում էին երազել նոր երեխաների մասին, ուզում էին իրենք էլ յոթը զավակով սեղան նստեն, բայց էդպես էլ նոր փոքրիկ չէր ծնվում:

Երբ Համոն դարձավ յոթը տարեկան, մի օրը Անահիտ մայրիկն ասաց.
- Երնեկ, որ դու էլ քույր ու եղբայրներ ունենայիր, դուք էլ յոթը լինեիք, ինչպես գյուղի մյուս տներում:
- Բայց ինչի՞ էդպես, - հակաճառեց Համոն, ով սովոր էր, որ իր ամեն ինչը յոթն էր լինում, - թող փոխարենը ես յոթը հայրիկ ու մայրիկ ունենամ:
- Էդպես չի լինում, - ծիծաղեց մայրիկը:
- Ինչու՞ չի լինում, ես ուզում եմ յոթը մայրիկ ու յոթը հայրիկ, - քիթը կախեց Համոն:
- Մայրիկն ու հայրիկը մեկն են լինում, - ժպտալով բացատրեց մայրիկը, - միշտ էդպես է, ու բոլոր տներում էդպես է:
- Դուք լավ չեք փնտրել, - լացակումած պատասխանեց Համոն, - ես կգնամ ու կգտնեմ իմ յոթը մայրիկին ու յոթը հայրիկին:

Անահիտը թաքուն ծիծաղեց, որ Համոն չնկատի, ու անցավ իր գործին: Եկավ գիշերը, ու բոլորը պառկեցին քնելու: Հայրիկը յոթ անգամ համբուրեց Համոյի ճակատն ու ասաց.
- Դե երազումդ յոթը երազ տեսնես, բարի գիշեր, փոքրի՛կ:
Համոն ձև արեց, թե քնել է, իսկ երբ հայրիկը սկսեց խռմփացնել, ու լսվեց մայրիկի հանգիստ շնչառությունը, հագավ  շորերն ու կոշիկները ու դուրս եկավ տնից, ճամփա ընկավ՝ գտնելու իր յոթը հայրիկին ու յոթը մայրիկին:

Լիալուսին էր, ու շուրջբոլորը լավ լուսավորված էր: Համոն նայեց  իրենց տնից այն կողմ ձգվող յոթ սարերին ու մտածեց. «յոթը մայրիկն ու յոթը հայրիկը երևի այդ սարերի հետևն են, գնամ, գտնեմ իրենց»: Մտածեց թե չէ, մի հարմար փայտ գտավ, վերցրեց որպես ձեռնափայտ ու ճամփա ընկավ: Ինչքան գնաց, ինչքան չգնաց, ինքն էլ չգիտեր: Շատ անգամներ արևը ծագեց ու մայր մտավ: Համոն մի քանի անգամ նույնիսկ վախեցավ ու որոշեց հետ դառնալ, բայց համ էլ ուզում էր գտնել իր յոթը մայրիկ-հայրիկին ու էդպես շարունակեց ճանապարհը: Ուտելիք էլ չուներ, ստիպված ճանապարհին միրգ ու հատապտուղ էր հավաքում, ուտում, գիշերները անձավ էր գտնում, մտնում մեջը, որ կենդանիներից պաշտպանվի, վախենում էր ու դողացնում, բայց մեկ է, համարձակ շարունակում էր ճանապարհը: Էսպես երկար ու երկար գնաց ու մի օր անցավ վերջին՝ յոթերորդ սարը: «Հաստատ էստեղ եմ գտնելու», - մտածեց ու ուրախ արագացրեց քայլերը, քայլեց, քայլեց, մեկ էլ տեսավ, որ ճանապարհին մի երկար ու սպիտակ բեղերով ծերունի է նստած:

- Ո՞վ ես դու, - հարցրեց Համոն:
- Իմաստունն եմ, - պատասխանեց ծերուկը:
- Էդ շատ լավ է, - ուրախացավ Համոն: - Դու կիմանաս, որտե՞ղ գտնեմ իմ յոթը մայրիկին ու հայրիկին:
Իմաստունը բարձր ու քահ-քահ ծիծաղեց:
- Ինչու՞ ես ծիծաղում, - նեղացավ Համոն:
- Որովհետև մայրիկն ու հայրիկը յոթը չեն լինում, ամեն մի երեխա մեկ մայրիկ ու մեկ հայրիկ է ունենում:
- Դու չգիտես, - բարկացավ Համոն, - ես կփնտրեմ ու կգտնեմ յոթը մայրիկին ու հայրիկին:
- Որտե՞ղ ես փնտրելու, - հետաքրքրվեց իմաստունը:

Համոն նայեց չորս կողմը ու տեսավ, որ առջևում յոթը անտառ կա:
- Այս յոթը անտառից այն կողմ, - հաղթանակած պատասխանեց Համոն:
- Յոթը անտառից այն կողմ դու կգտնես միայն մի իմաստունի, իմ նման ծերուկի, - ժպտաց իմաստունը: - Իսկ այ փոխարենը շատ բան կկորցնես:
- Ի՞նչ կկորցնեմ, - զարմացավ Համոն, - Ես առանց այն էլ ոչինչ հետս չունեմ:
- Ժամանակ ունես, որը կկորցնես: Իսկ հետևում թողել ես քո իսկական ու միակ մայրիկին ու հայրիկին: 
- Ոչ, ես մեկ է կգնամ ու կգտնեմ իմ յոթը մայրիկին ու հայրիկին, - համառեց Համոն:

Իմաստունը փորձեց բռնել Համոյին, բայց Համոն թեև փոքր էր, բայց արագաշարժ, փախավ իմաստունից ու անտառների միջով ճամփա ընկավ: Վախենալու էր անտառը. ամեն քայլափոխի սարսափազդու ձայներ էին լսվում, բայց Համոն համառ էր ու համարձակ և որոշել էր ամեն գնով գտնել իր յոթը մայրիկ-հայրիկներին: Արևը նորից շատ ու շատ անգամներ ծագեց ու մայր մտավ: Համոն արդեն մեծ տղա էր, երբ վերջապես անցավ յոթը անտառները. «Հիմա հաստատ կգտնեմ նրանց», - մտածեց ու արագացրեց քայլերը: Բայց փոխարենը գտավ մի նոր իմաստունի, որ ճանապարհին նստած՝ անուշադիր չորս կողմն էր նայում:
- Ծերու՛կ, որտե՞ղ գտնեմ իմ յոթը մայրիկին ու հայրիկին, - հարցրեց Համոն:
- Դու՞ ես այդ տղան, - ժպտաց իմաստունը, - առաջին իմաստունն ինձ տարիներ առաջ նամակ էր ուղարկել ու պատմել քո մասին, ասել, որ գալու ես: Ետ դարձիր, գնա տուն, դու յոթը մայրիկ ու հայրիկ չես գտնի, փոխարենը շատ ժամանակ կկորցնես: Գնա քո իսկական մայրիկի ու հայրիկի մոտ:

Համոն տխրեց: Ուզում էր լացել, բայց իրեն զսպեց: 
- Ծերուկ, իսկ այս յոթը գետից այն կողմ ի՞նչ կա, - հարցրեց:
- Միայն մի ուրիշ իմաստուն, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
- Բայց դու այնտեղ եղե՞լ ես:
- Չէ, միայն լսել եմ:
- Դե ուրեմն՝ ես գնում եմ այնտեղ փնտրելու, - որոշեց Համոն ու փախավ նաև երկրորդ Իմաստունից:

Համոն նորից ճանապարհ ընկավ, ու արևը նորից շատ ու շատ անգամներ ծագեց ու մայր մտավ, իսկ Համոն գնում էր ու գնում՝ հաղթահարելով բոլոր դժվարությունները, չտրտնջալով ու չընկճվելով: Այսպես նա հասավ երրորդ իմաստունին: Բայց երրորդ իմաստունն էլ նրան խորհուրդ տվեց ետ դառնալ տուն՝ բացատրելով, որ յոթը մայրիկ ու հայրիկ չեն լինում: Համառ Համոն նորից չլսեց ու գնաց առաջ՝ սկզբից անցնելով յոթը դաշտը ու հանդիպելով չորրորդ իմաստունին, ապա անցնելով յոթը անապատը ու հանդիպելով հինգերորդ իմաստունին, ապա յոթը ծովը, հանդիպելով վեցերորդ իմաստունին, իսկ վերջում էլ անցավ յոթը քաղաքը, հանդիպեց յոթերորդ՝ ամենատարեց ու ամենախելոք իմաստունին:

- Բարով եկար, - ողջունեց յոթերորդ իմաստունը, - ես քեզ վաղուց էի սպասում:
- Բարև ծերուկ: Դու տարիքով ես ու խելոք, դու կիմանաս, թե որտեղ են իմ յոթը մայրիկն ու հայրիկը:
- Քեզ նայիր,  - ժպտաց ծերուկը, - արդեն դու ինքդ ես տարիքով: Ու արդեն ժամանակն է, որ ինքդ հայրիկ դառնաս, իսկ դու դեռ փնտրում ես մի բան, որը չկա:
Ծերուկը հայելի էր պարզել: Համոն նայեց ու աչքերին չհավատաց. հայելու մեջից իրեն էր նայում իր հայրիկը:
- Հայրի՜կը, - ուրախ բացականչեց Համոն ու հանկարծ զգաց, թե ինչքան է կարոտել իր մայրիկին ու հայրիկին: Համոյի սիրտը կծկվեց:
- Դա հայրիկդ չի, դու ես, մեծացել ու նմանվել ես հայրիկիդ:
- Ես ուզում եմ իրենց մոտ լինել, - հանկարծ հասկացավ Համոն:
- Վերջապես հասկացար, - ժպտաց իմաստունը: - Ախր քո մայրիկն ու հայրիկը քեզ այդքան սիրում էին, իսկ դու նրանց թողել ես մենակ ու ինչ-որ երևակայական մայրիկներ ու հայրիկներ ես փնտրում: Շտապիր նրանց մոտ:
- Ճի՛շտ ես, ծերուկ, - տխուր հառաչեց Համոն, - ես հենց հիմա ճանապարհ կընկնեմ:

Համոն պտտվեց ու բռնեց տունդարձի ճանապարհը: Ինչքան արագ եկել էր, հիմա յոթը այդքան ավելի արագ էր գնում: Արևը ծագում ու մայր էր մտնում: Գարունը հաջորդում էր ձմռանը, ամառը՝ գարնանը, աշունը՝ ամառվան, ձմեռը՝ աշնանն ու էսպես շարունակ: Համոն գնում էր գնում ու մի օր հասավ իրենց կարմիր-կանաչ մարգագետնին: Հանկարծ սիրտը մի աներևակայելի ուրախություն լցվեց: Փնտրեց, հայացքով գտավ իրենց տունն ու վազեց այնտեղ՝ մայրիկին ու հայրիկին տեսնելու:
Տան բակում մի ծեր կին էր քաղհան անում: «Կարո՞ղ է տունը ծախել, գնացել են», - վախեցավ Համոն:
- Մայրիկ ջան, սա ու՞մ տունն է, - հարցրեց:
- Սարոյի, - պատասխանեց ծեր կին:
- Իսկ ու՞ր է ինքը, - ուրախացավ Համոն:
- Տան հետևը, գոմի  մոտ կովերին է կերակրում:

Համոն վազեց  այդ կողմ ու տեսավ, որ մի ծեր տղամարդ կովերին է կերակրում:
- Հայրիկ ջան, բա Սարոն ու՞ր է, - հարցրեց Համոն:
- Ես եմ Սարոն, տղաս, - պատասխանեց ծեր մարդը, - իսկ դու ո՞վ ես:
- Բայց… բայց երբ որ ես գնում էի իմ յոթը մայրիկներին ու հայրիկներին փնտրելու, դու երիտասարդ էիր, - տխրեց ու զարմացավ Համոն:
- Համո՞, - ծերունու ծնկները դողացին, - դու՞ ես, հե՞տ ես եկել: Ա՜-նա՜-հի՜տ, - գոռաց, - Համոն է եկել, - գոռաց ու փաթաթվեց Համոյին:
Քիչ անց ամբողջ գյուղը հավաքվել ու ուրախ ժպտալով նայում էր երջանիկ, իրար փաթաթված երկու ծերունիներին ու երիտասարդ տղամարդուն:
- Եկել ես, բալես, վերջապես եկել ես, - ուրախ շշնջում էր Անահիտը: - Քո վերադարձի համար յոթը օր ու յոթը գիշեր քեֆ ենք անելու:
- Ոչ մի յոթը օր, - բարկացավ Համոն, - հերիք է, ինչքան ժամանակ կորցրեցի:

----------

boooooooom (12.06.2016), Cassiopeia (11.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (11.06.2016), Sambitbaba (12.06.2016), Smokie (26.06.2016), Արէա (11.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2016), Նիկեա (11.06.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ասեմ էն, ինչ առաջին հերթին Արտակն ա ասելու՝ յոթը չի, յոթ է  :Smile: 

Լավն էր հեքիաթը  :Smile:  ուսուցանող

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## ivy

> Ասեմ էն, ինչ առաջին հերթին Արտակն ա ասելու՝ յոթը չի, յոթ է


Հեքիաթի լեզվով` ոչինչ, ը֊ով էլ կուտվի։

----------


## Micke

Էն որ ասում են աշխարհի ամենադժվար բանը ղամմազին խելք բացատրելնա, ճիշտա էլի։  :LOL:  Մի խոսքով՝ իմաստուններին լսելա պետք ու հաստակող ղամմազությունը թարգել։  :Hands Up:  
Լավն էր, ժպիտ առաջացրեց։

----------

Tiger29 (15.06.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

Լավն էր, բայց ես սենց բարի չէի պատկերացնում ավարտը. ինձ թվում էր չի հասցնի...

----------

Cassiopeia (12.06.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բացի էն որ ես էդ թվականների վերջի «ը»-ից զզվում եմ, շարադրանքն էլ դուրըս չեկավ։
Կրկնությունները շատ էին, զարմացա, որ օրինակ ստեղ «Շատ անգամներ արևը ծագեց ու մայր մտավ» էլի յոթ անգամ չէր։

----------

Նիկեա (12.06.2016), Վոլտերա (12.06.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես սպասում էի, որ ինքը դառնալու է յոթերորդ ծեր իմաստունը ու իր պես դեբիլներին սկսի բացատրել, որ քթի տակ եղածը պետք ա գնահատել ու չկորցնել։
Միտքը լավն էր, կարելի էր մի քիչ ավելի սահուն գրել։ Ոճական թերություններ էլ կային թեթև։
Մեկ էլ՝ չեմ կարծում, որ ինքըւ մորն եւ հորը չճանաչեր։ Մեծ տարիքից հետո մարդիկ էդքան անճանաչելի չեն փոխվում։

----------

Sambitbaba (13.06.2016), Smokie (26.06.2016), Աթեիստ (13.06.2016), Մուշու (12.06.2016), Նիկեա (12.06.2016), Ուլուանա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես սպասում էի, որ ինքը դառնալու է յոթերորդ ծեր իմաստունը ու իր պես դեբիլներին սկսի բացատրել, որ քթի տակ եղածը պետք ա գնահատել ու չկորցնել։
> Միտքը լավն էր, կարելի էր մի քիչ ավելի սահուն գրել։ Ոճական թերություններ էլ կային թեթև։
> Մեկ էլ՝ չեմ կարծում, որ ինքըւ մորն եւ հորը չճանաչեր։ Մեծ տարիքից հետո մարդիկ էդքան անճանաչելի չեն փոխվում։


Ու նաև իրեն էլ` հայրն ու մայրը չճանաչեին, առավել ևս, որ նա այնքան էր նմանվել հորը, որ իր արտացոլումը հայելու մեջ հոր հետ շփոթեց:

Թեման ինձ էլ դուր եկավ: Բայց թվում է, թե շատ ավելի հակիրճ կարելի էր գրել:

----------

Smokie (26.06.2016), Ուլուանա (13.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Կարծում եմ, կրկնություներն էլ են «հեքիաթի ֆորմատի» համար արված: Բայց դե «յոթ» բառը ոնց որ թե իսկապես չարաշահված էր: 
Ընդհանրապես, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց ուրիշների կողմից, շարադրանքի մեջ անհարթություններ կային: Քանի որ ես գիտեմ՝ հեղինակն ով է, կարծում եմ, պատճառն էն է, որ ինքը վերջերս հազվադեպ է գրում: Դրանից տեխնիկան սկսել է տուժել:

Մեկ էլ մի հարց: Եթե տղան յոթ մամա-պապա էր ուզում ունենալ, ինչո՞ւ էր յոթին փնտրում. պիտի որ վեցին փնտրեր, քանի որ մի զույգն արդեն ուներ  :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարծում եմ, կրկնություներն էլ են «հեքիաթի ֆորմատի» համար արված: Բայց դե «յոթ» բառը ոնց որ թե իսկապես չարաշահված էր: 
> Ընդհանրապես, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց ուրիշների կողմից, շարադրանքի մեջ անհարթություններ կային: Քանի որ ես գիտեմ՝ հեղինակն ով է, կարծում եմ, պատճառն էն է, որ ինքը վերջերս հազվադեպ է գրում: Դրանից տեխնիկան սկսել է տուժել:
> 
> Մեկ էլ մի հարց: *Եթե տղան յոթ մամա-պապա էր ուզում ունենալ, ինչո՞ւ էր յոթին փնտրում. պիտի որ վեցին փնտրեր, քանի որ մի զույգն արդեն ուներ*


Հա, էդ պահն էլ ներվայնացրեց, բայց փատորեն ինքը առաջին զույգի վրա խաչ էր քաշել։
Դե էդքան իմաստուններին չլսողը, հարազատ ծնողներին չճանաչողը պարզ ա որ դեբիլ էր ։)

----------

boooooooom (14.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ընդհանրապես "Յոթ" թվի սիմվոլիկան` ինչպես հետաքրքիր, այնպես էլ կարևոր բան է: Եվ բոլորովին էլ պատահականություն չեն ծիածանի յոթ գույները, երաժշտական յոթ նոտաները, տիեզերական օկտավան, մարդու յոթ մարմինները, կյանքի յոթ մակարդակները և այլն: 
Երբ լույս աշխարհ ես հանում "Յոթի" թեման, այն հենց ինքը կարող է օգնել քեզ շատ հարցերում, եթե մոտեցումդ ճիշտ է: Բայց եթե որոշել ես ուղղակի խաղալ նրա հետ, այն կարող է նաև վնասել... Պետք է զգույշ լինել:

Գալ ջան, չգիտեմ, դու գիտենալո՞վ ես արել քո նկատողությունը, թե ենթագիտակցաբար, սրտի մղումով, - բայց եթե բանը հասել էր յոթ իմաստուններին, ուրեմն յոթերորդն իրոք ինքը պետք է լիներ... Դա է "Յոթի" իմաստը:
Թոթ Հերմեսի "Զմրուխտե տախտակների" հիմնական կետերից մեկի իմաստն էլ  այդ է. "Ինչ ներքևում է, այն էլ վերևում է": "Վերևն" ու "ներքևը"` "Յոթի" սկիզբն ու վերջն են:

Հեղինակին խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ Լի Քերրոլի "Ճամփորդություն դեպի տուն" գիրքը: Շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք է Գալի ասածի վերաբերյալ... :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Հիշեցնեմ, որ վաղը բացում ենք դիմակը:

Չե՞ք ուզում գուշակել, թե ով կլինի հեղինակը:

Համ էլ նոր դիմակներ ուղարկեք  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ոչ մի ենթադրությո՞ւն  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջապես կարդացի: Միտքը լավն էր, բայց ինչքան շարունակվում էր պատմվածքը, էնքան ավելի էր թուլանում: Նենց տպավորություն էր, որ հեղինակը վերջում ձանձրացել ու արագացրել ա: 
Երկխոսություններն էին անբնական: Հասարակ գյուղացի կերպարները ո՞նց են գրական խոսում: Հա, յոթ թիվն էլ շատ էր չարաշահված:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հնչած դիտողությունները չկրկնեմ, ոնց որ թե բոլորի ասածներին էլ համաձայն եմ։ Մի բան էլ ասեմ. էդ յոթ թվի չարաշահման կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, անտեղի կիրառման վառ օրինակ էր յոթ մայր ու հայր փնտրելը։ Մի տեսակ շատ անկապ էր. մայրն ու հայրը զույգ են, իսկ յոթը կենտ թիվ է, էդ ո՞ր մեկից պիտի մեկով պակաս լիներ  :Jpit: ։ Էդ պահն արժեր ավելի լավ մտածել։

----------


## ivy

> Հնչած դիտողությունները չկրկնեմ, ոնց որ թե բոլորի ասածներին էլ համաձայն եմ։ Մի բան էլ ասեմ. էդ յոթ թվի չարաշահման կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, անտեղի կիրառման վառ օրինակ էր յոթ մայր ու հայր փնտրելը։ Մի տեսակ շատ անկապ էր. մայրն ու հայրը զույգ են, իսկ յոթը կենտ թիվ է, էդ ո՞ր մեկից պիտի մեկով պակաս լիներ ։ Էդ պահն արժեր ավելի լավ մտածել։


Ան, յոթ մամա-պապա նկատի ուներ՝ ամեն մեկից յոթ հատ. յոթ հատ մայր, յոթ հատ էլ՝ հայր:

----------


## ivy

Էհ, ոչ ոք ոչ մի ենթադրություն չուներ։

Հեղինակ՝ *Chuk*։

----------

Chuk (16.06.2016), laro (17.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.06.2016), Smokie (26.06.2016), Tiger29 (16.06.2016), Աթեիստ (16.06.2016), Վոլտերա (16.06.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Արձագանքներից դատելով էս գործում միակ բանը որ հաջողել եմ, դիմակավորվելն ա եղել  :Jpit: 

Ժող ջան, շնորհակալություն բոլոր արձագանքների համար: Համաձայն եմ, որ վաղուց չգրելու պատճառով տեխնիկաս սկսել է կաղալ, ու համաձայն եմ, որ շարադրանքում անհարթություններ կան:

Բայց ահագին լիքը կոնկրետ դիտողությունների համաձայն չեմ, ու ձեր թույլտվությամբ դրանց մասին հետո կխոսեմ, կհակաճառեմ՝ հուսով, որ բանավեճ կլինի: Ոչ թե զուտ առարկելու ու տեսակետս ներկայացնելու համար, այլ որ էդ քննարկման արդյունքում գամ կոնկրետ եզրահանգման, թե ո՞նց եմ մշակելու հեքիաթը, կամ էլ եթե թափս հերիքի՝ սրա հիման վրա հեքիաթ-վիպակ գրելու (կայֆ մտահղացում ունեմ, դեռ փակագծերը չեմ բացի):

Հա, մեկ էլ էս որ չասեմ, կտրաքեմ: Էս հեքիաթում ամենակարևոր քննադատս տղես՝ Ավետիսն ա: Իրականում հեքիաթն իրա համար էի հորինել ու պատմել, հետո որոշեցի գրի առնել: Գրել եմ շատ արագ ու վրայով չեմ անցել, բայց սենց էլ որ կարդում եմ, հետաքրքրված ու ուշադիր լսում ա  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (26.06.2016), Նիկեա (17.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Էս բոլոր գրական նախագծերից Դիմակը, եթե ոչ ամենախիստը, ապա հաստատ խիստերից մեկն է, մրցույթներին հավասար: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչի էդպես ստացվեց  :Xeloq: 

Կարծում եմ, եթե ստեղծագործական բաժնում բացեիր՝ որպես սովորական թեմա, թե՝ ժողովուրդ, հեքիաթ եմ գրել, հլը նայեք, արձագանքները մի քիչ ուրիշ կլինեին:

----------


## Chuk

Խիստ կամ ոչ խիստը չի հարցը, Այվի ջան, ուղղակի բաներ կան, որ եթե պատմվածք գրած լինեի, կընդունեի, իսկ հեքիաթի դեպքում իմ կարծիքով նորմալ ա։ Հիմա ուզում եմ էդ հարցերը քննարկենք, հասկանամ, ես չե՞մ պատկերացնում հեքիաթների տրամաբանությունը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## ivy

> Հա, մեկ էլ էս որ չասեմ, կտրաքեմ: Էս հեքիաթում ամենակարևոր քննադատս տղես՝ Ավետիսն ա: Իրականում հեքիաթն իրա համար էի հորինել ու պատմել, հետո որոշեցի գրի առնել: Գրել եմ շատ արագ ու վրայով չեմ անցել, բայց սենց էլ որ կարդում եմ, հետաքրքրված ու ուշադիր լսում ա


Լավ գործ ես սկսել, Արտ:

Աստրիդ Լինդգրենն էլ էր իր բալիկի համար հեքիաթներ հորինում, պատմում, մի օր էլ դրանք գրի առավ, տարավ տպագրելու, ասեցին՝ էս ախմախությունը չենք տպի: Մի քանի տարի անց նորից փորձեց ուրիշ հրատարակչության հետ, սրանք հրատարակեցին: Ու երկարագուլպա Պիպին ամբողջ աշխարհում հանրահայտ դարձավ, հեղինակն էլ հետը: Երևի էն առաջինները մինչև հիմա գլխներին են տալիս:

Ես էլ եմ աղջկաս համար հեքիաթներ հորինում. ինքն ամեն իրկուն քնելուց առաջ սպասում է մամայի «հորինած հեքիաթին»: Բայց դրանք գրի առնելու ոչ հավես կա, ոչ ուժ:

Եթե ժամանակ ունես ու կպել ես էդ գործին, անպայման շարունակիր:

----------

Chuk (16.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.06.2016), Sambitbaba (16.06.2016), Smokie (26.06.2016), Tiger29 (16.06.2016), Ուլուանա (16.06.2016)

----------


## insider

Ճիշտ ասած նոր կարդացի: Ուզում էի շնորհակալություն հայտնել ...
Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպություններ շարքից`

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Chuk (16.06.2016), Smokie (26.06.2016), Աթեիստ (16.06.2016), Ուլուանա (16.06.2016), Վոլտերա (16.06.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> Էհ, ոչ ոք ոչ մի ենթադրություն չուներ։
> 
> Հեղինակ՝ *Chuk*։


Չէի սպասում  :Smile: 

Էս թեման. երեխան լքեց ծնողներին, ծնողները ծերացան մենակ ու տխուր, երեխան էլ ոչ մի լավ բանի չհասավ, էդքան էլ լավ թեմա չեմ համարում։ Մանավանդ երեխային պատմելու համար։
Սենց թեմա քննարկել ենք ակումբում։ Հետագայում, երբ երեխան պիտի սեփական կյանքը սկսի՝ ծնողներից առանձին, ծնողները միայնությունից են տանջվում, երեխան՝ խղճի խայթից։ Ամբողջ կյանքում։

----------

boooooooom (16.06.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէի սպասում 
> 
> Էս թեման. երեխան լքեց ծնողներին, ծնողները ծերացան մենակ ու տխուր, երեխան էլ ոչ մի լավ բանի չհասավ, էդքան էլ լավ թեմա չեմ համարում։ Մանավանդ երեխային պատմելու համար։
> Սենց թեմա քննարկել ենք ակումբում։ Հետագայում, երբ երեխան պիտի սեփական կյանքը սկսի՝ ծնողներից առանձին, ծնողները միայնությունից են տանջվում, երեխան՝ խղճի խայթից։ Ամբողջ կյանքում։


Եսիմ, Արէա ջան, տրամաբանական բան ես ասում, բայց մի հեքիաթը կամ վիպակ-հեքիաթը (եթե թափս հերիքի՝ գրեմ), չեմ կարծում, որ տենց տրավմաների պատճառ դառնա:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու մի ասիլ օխտը հսկա եղբայրներ կան, օխտը ավազակապետ, էս տեղերը նրանցն են, իրենց ամրոցն էլ մոտիկ սարի գլխին է։


Օրինակները շատ են: Պատահակ ընտրությունով էս մինը բերեցի: Կարող էի ման գայի, դես նայեի, դեն նայեի, էլի լիքը էսպես բաներ գտնեի: Բայց ասի՝ էս մինը լրիվ բոլ ա:

Սրա հեղինակը, իհարկե, Թումանյան Հովհաննեսն ա: Բայց որ ուրիշ հեքիաթներն ենք բացում, էլի սենց բաները շատ են, շատ շատ, յոթը հատից ավելին, որ համրում ես, համարումը չես գտնում:

Սրա պատճառն երևի էն է, որ հեքիաթը պիտի խոսի երեխու հետ, ինքը հնարավորինս պիտի պարզ ու անմիջական, բաց ու հաղորդվող լինի: Սրա համար էլ խոսակցականը ահավոր շատ ա հեքիաթներում: Ու էստեղ միշտ չի, որ գրական լեզվին հետևում ես, ավելի շեշտը դնում ես համ ու հոտի վրա:

Եթե հետադարձ նայում եմ հեքիաթին, ինձ թվում է, որ ես ոչ թե «յոթը»-ի ը-ն կհանեի, այլ դեռ մի բան էլ կավելացնի: Եթե ավելի լուրջ, սկզբից մեքենայորեն առանց ը-երի էի գրել: Որ երկրորդ անգամ կարդալով գնում էի, հանկարծ ուշքի եկա ու հիշեցի, որ երեխուս պատմելուց ը-ով եմ պատմում, ուրեմն խալխի երեխուն էլ պիտի էդպես պատմեմ: 

Որ «յոթը» ձևը կարող են չսիրել, էդ ուրիշ: Բայց դրա համար հեքիաթին անուն կպցնել, չեմ հասկանում: Որ ուրիշ, ոչ երեխու համար լսարան լինի հասցեատերդ, պատմվածք կամ վեպ լինի, թերթի հոդված լինի, հանրագիտարանի նյութ լինի, էլի էդ ուրիշ. պիտի ասես «յոթը» սխալ ա, ուղղի: Բայց հեքիաթում ոճական սենց բաներ մտցնելը, իմ ու ոչ միայն իմ կարծիքով, նորմալ ա, կոլորիտային քայլ ա, հնարք ա, ձև ա, անգրագետ չի:

Առաջին հարցը, որ ուզում եմ քննարկենք, հենց ես «յոթը»-ի հարցն ա, ու դրանից ելնելով էն հարցը, թե եթե հիմա հեքիաթ գրես, կարո՞ղ ես խոսակցական լեզվով գրես, թե՞ ոնց որ ուրիշ ստեղծագործությունների դեպքում կաղապարվես գրական լեզվովը: Բոլոր կարծիքները, հատկապես «յոթը» գրելաձևին կպնողների, հետաքրքիր ա:

----------


## Արէա

> Եսիմ, Արէա ջան, տրամաբանական բան ես ասում, բայց մի հեքիաթը կամ վիպակ-հեքիաթը (եթե թափս հերիքի՝ գրեմ), չեմ կարծում, որ տենց տրավմաների պատճառ դառնա:


Իհարկե, եթե ընտանիքում նման տրամադրություն չկա, մի հեքիաթը ոչինչ չի անի, իսկ ձեր պարագայում վստահ եմ որ չկա, դրա համար գրեցի. չէի սպասում  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (16.06.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Իհարկե, եթե ընտանիքում նման տրամադրություն չկա, մի հեքիաթը ոչինչ չի անի, իսկ ձեր պարագայում վստահ եմ որ չկա, դրա համար գրեցի. չէի սպասում


Բայց քո խաթեր համար, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ, որտև ասածդ ընդունում եմ, եթե թափս հերիքի, ու ասածս հեքիաթ-վիպակը գրեմ, ինքը կպրծնի նրանով, որ հետ գալուց հետո ամուսնանում ա, նոր տուն ա սարքում ու էդտեղ ապրում, ոչ թե հոր ու մոր հետ: Կամ տենց մի բան:

----------

Արէա (16.06.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արտ, ես տենց «ծիկ» ունեմ, որ իննից ցանկացած թվականի վերջում «ը» տառը լսելուց/կարդալուց արդեն վատ եմ տրամադրվում։ Տասի դեպքում մի քիչ համակերպվել են, բայց մնացած բոլորի դեպքում իմ համար ը-ն անընդունելի ա։ Ու դրանից արդեն վատ եմ տրամադրվում։

Վերան լավ գիտի, ինչքան եմ ես ուղղում երբ խոսակցականում կողքս էդ «ը»-ն ասում են։

Նույնը Թումանյանի «Կանանչ ախպեր»-ի «կանանչն» ա։ Էդ «կանանչ»-ից հետո շարունակությունն իմ համար կարևոր չի։ Իմ համար ամբողջ սխալ ա։

Կարճ ասած, դա իմ ծիկն ա։ Բայց որ յոթ թիվը չափազանց շատ էր, էդ իմ համար միանշանակ ա։

----------

Chuk (16.06.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Կարճ ասած, դա իմ ծիկն ա։ Բայց որ յոթ թիվը չափազանց շատ էր, էդ իմ համար միանշանակ ա։


Չարաշահման հարցում համաձայն եմ, բայց մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով: Կարծում եմ, որ հեքիաթներում լրիվ նորմալ են և՛ կրկնությունները, և՛ ասենք յոթ թվի էդքան կիրառումը, ուրիշ հարց, որ ես չէի կարողացել դա անել նենց սահուն, որ աչք չծակի: Այսինքն խնդիրը ոչ թե դրա շատ լինելն ա, այլ իմ շարադրանքի կաղալը: Թե չէ հանգիստ կարող ա ավելի շատ էլ լինել:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.06.2016), Ուլուանա (16.06.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չարաշահման հարցում համաձայն եմ, բայց մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով: Կարծում եմ, որ հեքիաթներում լրիվ նորմալ են և՛ կրկնությունները, և՛ ասենք յոթ թվի էդքան կիրառումը, ուրիշ հարց, որ ես չէի կարողացել դա անել նենց սահուն, որ աչք չծակի: Այսինքն խնդիրը ոչ թե դրա շատ լինելն ա, այլ իմ շարադրանքի կաղալը: Թե չէ հանգիստ կարող ա ավելի շատ էլ լինել:


Հա, ամենայն հավանականությամբ ։)

----------


## erexa

Ես նենց եմ, սիրում Հովհաննես Թումանյանի էդ գրած յոթը օր, յոթը գիշեր հարսանիք արեցին և այլն:  :Smile:  Հեքիաթն էդքան էլ պարզ չէր, ինչ-որ խառնաշփոթություն կարա առաջացնի երեխայի մոտ: Համոյի համառությունն էլ, իրեն դրական ոչինչ չի տալիս:  Համաձայն եմ, Արէայի հետ: Էս հեքիաթը կարդալուց հետո, երեխան չի հասկանա, ինքը պետք ա նմանվի Համոյին, թե լսի ծնողներին: Բարդ եմ համարում: Միտքը բարդ ա:

----------

Chuk (16.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չու՞կ  :Shok:   :Jpit: ։ Բայց իմանալուց հետո արդեն պատկերացնում եմ, որ եթե հեղինակին գուշակելու անպտուղ փորձերիս ընթացքում ինքը մտքովս անցներ, հաստատ կդիտարկեի որպես հնարավոր տարբերակ, որովհետև հիմա որ նայում եմ, ահագին բաներով իրեն հիշեցնում ա։ 




> *Գրել եմ շատ արագ ու վրայով չեմ անցել*, բայց սենց էլ որ կարդում եմ, հետաքրքրված ու ուշադիր լսում ա


Ախր որ սենց չեն ասում, ոնց որ մի բանով տան գլխիս  :Angry2: ։ Չէ, լուրջ, իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում, թե ոնց ա մարդը գրում ու գոնե մի անգամ վրայով չի անցնում հրապարակելուց առաջ։ Սպանեք՝ չեմ հասկանա։ 




> Որ «յոթը» ձևը կարող են չսիրել, էդ ուրիշ: Բայց դրա համար հեքիաթին անուն կպցնել, չեմ հասկանում: Որ ուրիշ, ոչ երեխու համար լսարան լինի հասցեատերդ, պատմվածք կամ վեպ լինի, թերթի հոդված լինի, հանրագիտարանի նյութ լինի, էլի էդ ուրիշ. պիտի ասես «յոթը» սխալ ա, ուղղի: Բայց հեքիաթում ոճական սենց բաներ մտցնելը, իմ ու ոչ միայն իմ կարծիքով, նորմալ ա, կոլորիտային քայլ ա, հնարք ա, ձև ա, անգրագետ չի:
> 
> Առաջին հարցը, որ ուզում եմ քննարկենք, հենց ես «յոթը»-ի հարցն ա, ու դրանից ելնելով էն հարցը, թե եթե հիմա հեքիաթ գրես, կարո՞ղ ես խոսակցական լեզվով գրես, թե՞ ոնց որ ուրիշ ստեղծագործությունների դեպքում կաղապարվես գրական լեզվովը: Բոլոր կարծիքները, հատկապես «յոթը» գրելաձևին կպնողների, հետաքրքիր ա:


Արտ, դե սիրել–չսիրելը ո՞րն ա։ Կա ճիշտ տարբերակ և կա սխալ, ու «յոթը» ձևը տվյալ դեպքում ճիշտ տարբերակը չի, էլի։ Ուրիշ բան, որ դրանով ամբողջ հեքիաթին գնահատական տալը սխալ ա, համաձայն եմ։ 

Իսկ որ խոսում ես պարզ ու անմիջական գրելու մասին, նենց, որ երեխայի համար հասկանալի ու մատչելի լինի, ապա էլի տենց գրի։ Իմ կարծիքով, դա հիմնականում հանգիստ կարելի ա անել գրականի սահմաններում, ես դա կաղապարվել չէի անվանի, ինչպես դու ես գրել։ Հա, որոշ դեպքերում կարող ա խոսակցականն ավելի մատչելի լինել, բան չունեմ ասելու, էդ դեպքերում էլ, կարծում եմ, պետք ա շատ բծախնդրորեն մոտենալ էդ շեղումներին, բայց կոնկրետ «յոթ» բառին ը ավելացնելը ոչնչով ավելի պարզ ու մատչելի չի դարձնում տեքստը։ Ի՞նչ ա տալիս էդ ը–ն, կասե՞ս, իմանանք։ Ինձ որ հարցնես, միայն անտեղի շփոթեցնելու ա երեխային, մեջը իզուր տպավորվելու ա, որ էդ թվի անունը ոչ թե յոթ ա, այլ յոթը։ 

Բայց լավ կլինի, որ մշակես, որովհետև հիմնական գաղափարն իրոք լավն ա, ու կարելի ա ավելի հաջող զարգացնել։

----------

Chuk (16.06.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Ախր որ սենց չեն ասում, ոնց որ մի բանով տան գլխիս ։ Չէ, լուրջ, իմ ուղեղի մեջ չի տեղավորվում, թե ոնց ա մարդը գրում ու գոնե մի անգամ վրայով չի անցնում հրապարակելուց առաջ։ Սպանեք՝ չեմ հասկանա։


Դե մի անգամ անցել եմ, զուտ սրբագրական: Բայց լուրջ խմբագրել չէի ուզում: Ոչ թե սխալ եմ համարում, այլ հենց էս գրական նախագծի համար չէի ուզում, ուզում էի անմշակով գայի: Մի քանի օրից բոլոր կարծիքները հաշվի առնելով կմշակեմ ու ձեր դատին կհանձնեմ:





> Արտ, դե սիրել–չսիրելը ո՞րն ա։ Կա ճիշտ տարբերակ և կա սխալ, ու «յոթը» ձևը տվյալ դեպքում ճիշտ տարբերակը չի, էլի։ Ուրիշ բան, որ դրանով ամբողջ հեքիաթին գնահատական տալը սխալ ա, համաձայն եմ։


Սխալ ա գրական հայերենում: Ճիշտ ա խոսակցականում: Հիմա իմ հարցը բերվում ա սրան. հեքիաթը պետք ա անպայման գրականով գրել, թե՞ կարելի ա խոսակցականով էլ, իհարկե չափը շատ չանցնելով:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս բոլոր գրական նախագծերից Դիմակը, եթե ոչ ամենախիստը, ապա հաստատ խիստերից մեկն է, մրցույթներին հավասար: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչի էդպես ստացվեց 
> 
> Կարծում եմ, եթե ստեղծագործական բաժնում բացեիր՝ որպես սովորական թեմա, թե՝ ժողովուրդ, հեքիաթ եմ գրել, հլը նայեք, արձագանքները մի քիչ ուրիշ կլինեին:


Ռիփ, ախր լրիվ բնական ա, որ ամենախիստը պիտի լիներ. հեղինակը հայտնի չի, մարդիկ էլ լրիվ ազատ–անկաշկանդ քլնգում են, որովհետև առնվազն էդ իրավիճակում կոնկրետ անձի ընկալումը բացակայում ա, որ քաշվեին ու մտածեին ավելի մեղմ արտահայտվելու մասին։ Ու դա շատ լավ ա, եթե հեղինակն իսկապես ուզում ա հնարավորինս անկողմնակալ կարծիքներ լսել։ Կարևորը՝ հեղինակն ի սկզբանե գիտի, թե ինչի ա գնում էս նախագծին մասնակցելով։

----------

Sambitbaba (16.06.2016), Աթեիստ (16.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սխալ ա գրական հայերենում: Ճիշտ ա խոսակցականում: Հիմա իմ հարցը բերվում ա սրան. հեքիաթը պետք ա անպայման գրականով գրել, թե՞ կարելի ա խոսակցականով էլ, իհարկե չափը շատ չանցնելով:


Դե, գրել էի, որ, իմ կարծիքով, հիմնականում գրականի սահմաններում էլ ա հնարավոր երեխայի համար պարզ ու մատչելի գրել։ Կարծում եմ՝ որոշ բացառություններ անելն ընդունելի ա, բայց դրանք էլ շատ լավ մտածված պիտի լինեն, որ երեխայի մեջ սխալ լեզվական ձևեր չամրապնդեն, զգույշ ա պետք լինել էդ առումով։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ եթե հնարավոր ա տվյալ միտքը երեխային հասցնել գրականի սահմաններում, ապա չարժե խոսակցականին դիմել՝ զուտ էն պատճառով, որ, քո կարծիքով, տենց ավելի հավես ա հնչում։ Այսինքն՝ միայն խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում եմ ընդունելի համարում խոսակցականը։ Ասենք, կան ձևեր, որոնք գիտենք՝ խոսակցական են, բայց դրանք մի տեսակ չեն ազդում էն գրական ձևի վրա։ Մի քիչ դժվար ա սենց վերացական բացատրելը, բայց էդ հարցում ահագին նրբություններ կան, ու ես դեմ եմ շփոթության մեջ գցող խոսակցական ձևերը ներառելուն։ Չգիտեմ, գուցե ես եմ շատ խիստ մոտենում էս հարցին, բայց դե տենց եմ մտածում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կարծում եմ, որ խոսակցականով գրելը շատ վտանգներ է պարունակում իր մեջ: Առավել ևս, եթե դրա օրինակ է բերվում Թումանյանը:
Պետք չէ մոռանալ, թե որտեղ է ծնվել և առավել ևս որտեղ է ապրել վերջինս, և շատ հնարավոր է, որ լոռի-հավլաբարական սլենգը նա որպես թումանյան-որակ է վերցրել: Եվ չի սխալվալ մարդը, այնքան համ ու հոտ է նա տվել իր գործերին դրանով, որ նրա ստեղծագործությունները դրանից շահել են միայն: Ու շահել է, իհարկե, նաև ամբողջ հայ գրականությունը:

Ի՞նչ կարող է շահել ստեղծագործությունն այսօրվա խոսակցականից:
Ի՞նչ է մնալու վաղվա խոսակցականի մեջ այսօրվա խոսակցականից: 

Ինձ թվում է, որ նման դեպքերում պետք է շատ զգույշ լինել, երբ ապավինում ես Թումանյանի պես մեկին: Հարցն ինքը Թումանյանը չէ միայն: 
Ամենամեծ վտանգը` դարերով մշակված ու հղկված բարբառը` ակնթարթային և անցողիկ "այսօրվա խոսակցականի" հետ շփոթելն է:

Դե արի ու մի հիշիր հենց նոր թարգմանածս տողերը "Մանանեխի սերմից".
"...ամեն մեկը կառուցում է իր կյանքը, ելնելով այսրոպեականից, բայց ընթացիկ պահը` բոլորովին էլ ամբողջը չէ: Պահն` ընդամենը մասնիկ է, հավերժության մանրիկ և աննշմարելի պատառիկ: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ներդաշնակության հասնել հավերժականի հետ, եթե կյանքդ այսրոպեականի վրա է հիմնված: Ահա թե ինչու է Հիսուս ասում. "_Կառուցեք ձեր կյանքը, հիմնվելով ամբողջի, հավերժի, այլ ոչ թե անցողիկի վրա_":

Սա է վտանգը. որքանո՞վ կարելի է հավերժացնել սեփական ստեղծագործությունը, հենվելով ոչ կայունացած, անցողիկ խոսակցականի վրա...

----------


## Smokie

Սկզբից կարծում էի թե էդ յոթ թիվը պնդաճակատ Համոյի պես շատ ա համը հանելու: :Jpit:  Բայց սովորական դառավ կամաց կամաց: Իրոք ուսուցանող հեքիաթ էր, ի՞նչ անենք, որ Համոյին ուշ ուսուցանեց:
Կարծում եմ հեղինակը Այբն ա` առավոտը կճշտեմ: Բգ :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

Տիրակալ Չու՞կ, հարգանքներս :Hi: 

 :Good:

----------

